# Shutter Problems!! Please Help!



## rvaphotographer (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey I'm new to the forums. I have a Nikon D40X. I've been having trouble focusing for the last few months. I thought I just needed to get my shutter release button cleaned, but now I think it's a problem with the shutter curtain. When I take photos the top half of the photo is black. Anyone know what's causing this/is it expensive to fix or can I fix it myself??


----------



## chip (Dec 14, 2009)

I wouldn't mess with it myself. It isn't easy to fix unless you know what you are doing! I would send it back to Nikon if it is still under warranty. If you, maybe ask for a quote and see how much it costs to get it fixed. If it is more than the camera is worth, just use it for parts.


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 14, 2009)

What's your shutter speed? are you using a flash. IF shooting at something of 1/400sec with flash indoors, it'll make sense. I think this video explains it well 



You can/should also contact Nikon in regards 1-800-645-6678 (main #) and if you are around NY area, 631-439-2670.
Good Luck


----------



## rvaphotographer (Dec 14, 2009)

It definitely isn't a problem with the flash. I messed with that as soon as it started to happen. I'm pretty positive my shutter is broken. Every time I press the shutter button the screen reads error: press shutter release button again.  I just don't know how it broke. Thanks for the help though.

I'm definitely calling Nikon though. And I'm gonna have to get a quote because it isn't under warranty any more. =[


----------



## KmH (Dec 15, 2009)

rvaphotographer said:


> It definitely isn't a problem with the flash. I messed with that as soon as it started to happen. I'm pretty positive my shutter is broken. Every time I press the shutter button the screen reads error: press shutter release button again. I just don't know how it broke. Thanks for the help though.
> 
> I'm definitely calling Nikon though. And I'm gonna have to get a quote because it isn't under warranty any more. =[


The average expected shutter life on a D40 is about 50,000 clicks. Some fail sooner, some fail later. The D40's not listed but you can look at the D50 numbers: Camera Shutter Life Database

Shutter replacement will run you about $250/$300 including insured shipping to/from Nikon. Since the warranty has expired, there are several Nikon approved independent repair shops, which means Nikon will sell them replacement parts. Nikon Authorized Repair List


----------

